# Brahma



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

1week 4 days and 5ish weeks


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What kind of chicken is that in the 2nd pic?I like it's spots.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Both are the same chick it's a light Brahma


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute!........


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have 3 LB's.2 are the classic color pattern but one is more black than white.They are good birds and I always have 2-3 in my flock.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It's 6 weeks now and as big as my 11 week old white Leghorns Rhode island reds barred Rocks and my EE


----------

